# Which is the best Motherboard for Intel i3-2100?



## max_007 (Jul 7, 2011)

CPU... Intel i3-2100
Mobo..???
RAM...4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz
HDD...Seagate 500GB 7200.12
PSU...corsair CX430
CAB...CM elite 310
GPU...MSI 6850 (PE not available @ MD computer/vedant  )/or my old GTX260 sp216 for now
DIS....Dell ST2420L - 12,400(is it a good/right price??)
UPS...APC 600VA
so please suggest me a good motherboard.
Thanks in Adv


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

pc build questionnaire template please.


----------



## max_007 (Jul 7, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming,HD movies.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:40k

4. Planning to overclock?
A:no

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:vista,win7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500gb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:1920*1080

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:yes

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:tomorrow 

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes..if possible

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:no

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:kolkata...actually in howrah 

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:
CPU... Intel i3-2100
Mobo..???
RAM...4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz
HDD...Seagate 500GB 7200.12
PSU...corsair CX430
CAB...CM elite 310
GPU...MSI 6850 (PE not available @ MD computer/vedant )/or my old GTX260 sp216 for now
DIS....Dell ST2420L - 12,400(is it a good/right price??)
UPS...APC 600VA
suggest me a good motherboard for this config plz
thx


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

your gtx260 is fine for now. 

get rest -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2600
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
|
* Total*
|42100


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 8, 2011)

@jaskanwar, is cost of CM Elite 430 correct?? i think it comes for 2.6k..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 8, 2011)

True, I have some choices:

1. NZXT Gamma @ 2k
2. CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> @jaskanwar, is cost of CM Elite 430 correct?? i think it comes for 2.6k..



thanks for pointing out. edited.


----------

